# My Experiences on Export Speed



## Craig Pessman (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi everyone.  It seemed one of the "features" of the most recent Classic released was supposed to be improved export speed.  I wonder if anyone has seen that in real life.
I ran a test.  I exported 914 images.  I have the most current version of LR CC Classic and all updates to Windows 10.  I have an i5-6500 CPU @ 3.2 GH and 16 GB of ram.  No other processes were running.  The NEF files were a combination of images from a D850 at the medium raw setting and the D500.   Prior to the last released of LR it took  1 hour and 14 minutes to export 914 images.  The file settings were 2000 pixels on the long edge and 72 dpi.  After the new update to LR that exact same export took 1 hour and 32 minutes.  Nothing has changed in the configuration besides installing the new release of LR CC Classic.  Any similar or better experiences out there?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 30, 2018)

Craig Pessman said:


> Hi everyone.  It seemed one of the "features" of the most recent Classic released was supposed to be improved export speed.



Which version are you referring to when you say "the most recent Classic"? Yes, there were a lot of performance improvements (including export) in 7.2, and a specific Windows-only "slow running over time" issue was also fixed which could have also indirectly improved export speed, but since LR7.2 was first introduced I can't recall any changes specifically related to export speed. Certainly there was nothing in the recently-released LR8.0 that would/should have improved export speed. So curious to know if you think there was?

I have routinely been running performance tests for most new version updates, though I haven't as yet run them for 8.0, and so far nothing much has dramatically changed from Classic version to version.

Regarding your own tests I can see why you would be concerned at the apparently significantly slower exports, though I have learned over time that the operating environment has to be identical from test to test....even the files and the edits to those files have to be the same, else the results may be skewed. 

I'll try to find some time over the next few days to update my own test data with the 8.0 results.


----------



## Craig Pessman (Oct 31, 2018)

The most recent classic is the one that was one that was just released on October 15th. - v8.0.  I wouldn't have posted this if I was running old versions. 
The operating environment is as close to identical as I can get it.  It was the exact same files running the exact same export specs on files that had no changes since the first export.  It just so happened that ran my first export of those files just before the new release came out.  I thought my first export of those 914 files was exceptionally slow so I saved the information, upgraded versions and ran it again.  I was disappointed I got even slower results.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 31, 2018)

I guess what I was trying to establish is which version you ran the first test on. If it was 7.2 or later I wouldn't have expected any change in the export performance following the upgrade to 8.0. Certainly I wouldn't have expected it to be any faster, though I can understand you being disappointed at it being slower. As I said, I'll try to do my own testing over the next few days to find out it I also experience a slowdown using 8.0.


----------



## tspear (Oct 31, 2018)

Craig Pessman said:


> The most recent classic is the one that was one that was just released on October 15th. - v8.0. I wouldn't have posted this if I was running old versions.
> The operating environment is as close to identical as I can get it. It was the exact same files running the exact same export specs on files that had no changes since the first export. It just so happened that ran my first export of those files just before the new release came out. I thought my first export of those 914 files was exceptionally slow so I saved the information, upgraded versions and ran it again. I was disappointed I got even slower results.


On this user forum, you will often see us ask for specific version. Too often users do not know which release they running. They may know the major release number, but not the minor or revision. And with Adobe this matters.
Hence the question....


Tim

Sent from my SM-J737T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 31, 2018)

tspear said:


> On this user forum, you will often see us ask for specific version.


Tim is right. Also, people will come here looking at older messages, and the "current version" will have moved on and no longer be the version that you're talking about. Stating the full version number will help those future readers of the thread.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 31, 2018)

Actually, the OP did fill in the version and even the build, so the question about ‘current version’ was not needed. The only valid question was with which previous version he compared it. As Jim said, version 8.0 is not supposed to improve the speed compared to version 7.5.


----------



## tspear (Oct 31, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> Actually, the OP did fill in the version and even the build, so the question about ‘current version’ was not needed. The only valid question was with which previous version he compared it. As Jim said, version 8.0 is not supposed to improve the speed compared to version 7.5.



Touche.... that is what happens when i read a thread on my phone, you miss things to easily. 

Tim


----------



## PhilBurton (Oct 31, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> Which version are you referring to when you say "the most recent Classic"? Yes, there were a lot of performance improvements (including export) in 7.2, and a specific Windows-only "slow running over time" issue was also fixed which could have also indirectly improved export speed, but since LR7.2 was first introduced I can't recall any changes specifically related to export speed. Certainly there was nothing in the recently-released LR8.0 that would/should have improved export speed. So curious to know if you think there was?
> 
> I have routinely been running performance tests for most new version updates, though I haven't as yet run them for 8.0, and so far nothing much has dramatically changed from Classic version to version.
> 
> ...


Idea: 

Would it be possible for someone to create a "reference catalog" and set of photos.  This reference catalog could be stored somewhere on the forum if Victoria can support that.  

With a reference catalog, we can then start to record performance measurements.  Of course each performance measurement has to describe in detail the hardware and software environment, maybe down  to such details as RAM access speeds, and SDD or HDD access times and transfer rates.  This database wold have the side benefit of helping everyone who is buying/building a new system to make performance/cost tradeoffs.

Phil Burton


----------



## Craig Pessman (Oct 31, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> Actually, the OP did fill in the version and even the build, so the question about ‘current version’ was not needed. The only valid question was with which previous version he compared it. As Jim said, version 8.0 is not supposed to improve the speed compared to version 7.5.


It would have been 7.5.  I keep very current and know how to do it. Since that version is now longer on my computer I can't give you the build but it was exactly what was most current before 8.0 came out. Maybe I was mistaken but I was thinking I saw something at the time of 8.0 release that export speed was supposed to be improved.  Lets face it export speed had gotten consistently worse over time.  74 minutes was bad and 92 minutes is worse. An hour and a half to export 914 files it no way good.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 31, 2018)

Craig Pessman said:


> Lets face it export speed had gotten consistently worse over time.  74 minutes was bad and 92 minutes is worse. An hour and a half to export 914 files it no way good.



Sorry, I can't agree with your first sentence. I've attached the test results from my Windows 10 system, which I've updated today (but only for the export tests). As you can see there is some minor fluctuation from time to time, but little evidence of export speed getting consistently worse over time (my MacOS system is similar, I'll include the results when I've run the LR8.0 exports). I can't comment on the specifics of your test timings, as there are too many unknowns to enable me to do that, though I would not have expected that degree of fluctuation between your 7.5 and 8.0 tests, provided that the system environment was the same each time.

The test files I use are 500 x 22mp Raw files from a Canon 5DIII for the "unedited" tests, and another 500 from the same camera with the same develop settings applied to each, which are used for the "edited" tests. I reboot the system before starting Lightroom for the tests, and I run no other applications at the same time as the performance tests are running.


----------



## Craig Pessman (Oct 31, 2018)

Thanks for the comments but I am just going to close down this one. I have been using LR since v1 and am a big fan in many ways.  The one way I am not is that performance has not improved no matter how version numbers and operating systems are sliced and diced.  Hopefully, Abode will choose to address that.


----------



## tspear (Nov 1, 2018)

Craig Pessman said:


> Thanks for the comments but I am just going to close down this one. I have been using LR since v1 and am a big fan in many ways.  The one way I am not is that performance has not improved no matter how version numbers and operating systems are sliced and diced.  Hopefully, Abode will choose to address that.



I am more of a reluctant user. They are the best of the worse is sort of my perspective.
Even with that, I have come to the conclusion that Adobe has made very significant improvement over the last year and half, maybe two years when it comes to performance.  It has been more in terms of fits and starts and uneven; and a few times it has had unintended consequences.
I have three publishing services which go to the hard disk. One has almost 6K pictures, a second has just over 2K, and the last has just under 1K. I marked them for re-publish, deleted the local files and reran the export on a virtual machine. First with 7.5, then with 8.0
Time was within a couple of minutes of each other, and just finished under two hours.


----------

